# New nmc judges



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I would like to be the first to welcome Sam(secret garden) and Heather(loganberry) to the judging panel of the NMC. Its official I just got my ballot sheet today. I hope you dont have to wait long for your first engagement. Ooh scary eh?.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations, ladies! :gwavebw :gwavebw

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats! now be nice judges and like my mice!  do you take bribes??


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol grats ladies


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

:scool


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sure you'll both do an excellent job


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Huge congrats! At least i dont have to worry about you two not liking pale selfs! Hehe


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

:clap NICE, congratulations


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome along ladies


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations both of you


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone, its exciting and rather scarey all at the same time but once i have done my first judging engagment im sure i will be fine.

I have to start looking for a judging coat! And buy myself a nice new pen


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The secret garden said:


> I have to start looking for a judging coat!


Do they make them with a pretty flowers print? I know that's your favourite   

xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Indeed, congrats! 



tratallen said:


> The secret garden said:
> 
> 
> > I have to start looking for a judging coat!
> ...


Being a mouse judge in the US isn't as prestigious as it is in the UK (our show scene is less frequent), but sometimes I wear my judge's coat around the house just for fun.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I guess this is a pretty big deal, eh? Congrats!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Yes moustress its a big honour x


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations to you both, I wish you both all the very best and look forward to showing under you.

Regards

Paul


----------

